# No I've not been digging.....



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Greta is having a lot of fun at work at the moment collecting apples and pears. She eats a few a day and also burys lots. Her nose is a give away as she uses it to fill the soil back in.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Awwwwww...look at that face...


----------

